

Blue Ocean Strategy - zaidf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Ocean_Strategy

======
zaidf
Makes me wonder if most web2 startups have taken this a little too far. It
almost seems like the startups doing somewhat well(translation: making money)
are doing so by charging money for a need that already existed.

